
Ask HN: How do you manage several projects at once - mastergambit
All my projects seems to be high priority, and on fire.<p>Some times I&#x27;m overwhlemed.<p>I am beginning to feel my job is running fire to fire instead of preventing them.<p>This work flow style is beginning to effect my performance.<p>Others who are managing several projects, all with the seemingly same level of priority- what skills have you developed to manage and organize?
======
_trampeltier
Difficult question.

First you have to learn to say "no".

It is not your problem, it is your companys problem.

Often they ask just the people for a job beause it is easy (yes yes I'll do
it) or because they do it better than others .. so even it is not really your
job, they ask you because you do the job better then the people who really
should do the job.

Just keep in your mind, you work out of your free will in your company.

If you have several projects all on the same time, it does need a bit self
discipline. Do finish a real task on a project and not start on each project
something.

------
SalientSapiens
One of the things I did when running multiple projects is to report on them to
my supervisor in the order I believed they were in priority. I always stated
this and asked for clarification if my assumptions were wrong. I'd also have
cutoffs one the number of projects I held that-project-only meetings with
others. I'd hold a catch-all meeting for the rest. It worked out, more or
less.

